# Linien Effekt ?



## Chino (10. Dezember 2001)

tach leute ! 

ich steh gerad was auf dem schlauch, und wollt euch mal fragen, wie ich die "plastischen" linien hinbekomme:

http://www.hl-design.com/Reopening/index2.html

und zwar mein ich die linien ganz oben auf der seite. besonders die helle 2 pixel große linie.

thx,
chino


----------



## Firehawk (10. Dezember 2001)

1.) für sich selbst voten ist lame 
2.) Wie wärs mit Abgeflachte Kanten & Relief?
Oder dann halt nach dem Prinzip des Aqua Buttons.


----------



## Chino (10. Dezember 2001)

> *1.) für sich selbst voten ist lame
> *



he he, ja, ich weiß.  warum geht das überhaupt ? im ubb geht das nich ;-) und rückgängig machen geht auch net ...



> *2.) Wie wärs mit Abgeflachte Kanten & Relief?
> Oder dann halt nach dem Prinzip des Aqua Buttons. *



ja, danke dir schon mal. werd mir den auqa button mal anschauen 

cyas.
chino


----------

